
Redux is Overhyped - shakiba
https://medium.com/@shakiba/redux-is-overhyped-3ad6e42b7730#.qjcq7xtc5
======
acemarke
The author submitted this on Reddit a couple days ago to /r/javascript, then
deleted the submission after a very negative reception. That discussion is at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5a4irf/redux_is...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5a4irf/redux_is_overhyped/)
. Looks like this is a second try in a different venue, I guess.

There's actually a bit of truth to the article title (Dan Abramov himself has
said as much many times), but the article itself is rather short and kind of
incoherent.

~~~
shakiba
Author here! Thanks for troll comment!

------
mixedCase
Call it overhyped or whatever, it is a nice _pattern_ ('ve never used Redux
but still use the pattern) for separating the data from the actual
presentation logic. This provides great convenience when debugging and is a
great solution to the mobile lifecycle problem.

If your article was just about saying "it isn't a silver bullet", I don't
think anyone with any experience actually working with it would think it's a
great idea for simple applications.

------
gandolfinmyhead
warning: instance of the (<start> {{architecure}} is Overhyped, <mutter
mutter...> always use the best tool for the job <end>) medium article class

